
Reading (self-education) while starting a startup? - tomasbaran
Do you guys think that it&#x27;s worth reading new stuff (about biz, startups, hacks, products, management, innovation, YC...) while starting a startup?<p>---------------------------------------------------------------<p>I have this dilemma cause I learned tons from reading, including tons about how to start a great company. Now, I&#x27;d like to put in practice. I know YC recommends doing nothing except for developing the product and talking to customers. But is it wise skipping the daily reading (0.5h-1h) that can push you personally but also your startup to the next level?<p>Thanks for your ideas.
======
mattbgates
I definitely find reading things about startups helps keep me motivated and a
lot of them warn of things not to do or "If you could start over, what would
you do different?" questions. I know everyone has a different experience, but
... if someone says, "Listen, we did this .. it didn't work... " Why would I
have any reason not to believe them? So it definitely helps. Don't forget to
constantly work at your startup, but helpful advice along the way can go a
long way.

